# Red Ranch Sauce



## anrol

Does anyone out there have a recipe for Red Ranch Sauce. I'm looking for something like the red ranch sauce they use at Arby's. (Not their BBQ sauce.) Would really appreciate it!


----------



## phatch

Todd Wilbur has wriiten a number of cookbooks copying chain food. The website doesn't list that particular recipe but you could look in his books at a bookstore.

phil


----------



## just jim

Recipelink.com - Message Boards

Doesn't help, does it?


----------



## anrol

I live out in the sticks so it will be awhile before I can get to a bookstore to look for the book. I tried the link but neither of the Arby's sauce recipe's are the right one. 
Thanks, I'll keep trying.


----------



## mpeirson

Anrol, I have three of his books, and they do not list the recipe for the sauce you are looking for. Sorry


----------



## rayne

http://www.foodfacts.com/food/Sauces / Dressing/Arby's Red Ranch Sauce/7484 this is a website that gives you the basic ingredients for the Arby's Red Ranch Sauce. it doesn't tell you how much of each to use tho. ): but u can but it on this site i think. at least that's what it leads you to believe.


----------



## phatch

Beef and cheddar line of sandwiches.   basically a barbecue sacue without the smoke.


----------



## chefedb

Who eats at Arbys its fake roast beef.(pressed and formed)


----------



## phatch

Knowledge from long ago....


----------



## julie o

worked at arbys long time ago. but just other   day mixed french dressing and cherry juice   came close. then did same but added rasberry walnut vinaigrette dressing not to much . french dressing mainly little cherry juice. little r vin. to taste.


----------



## isolated01

I love Arby's, I worked there as a kid and still enjoy it today. I love formed pressed Spam too. That's good eats.
Sorry don't know the red ranch recipe but it's on the Super sandwich too. Not on the menu anymore but they will make it if you ask. Basic roast beef with red ranch, lettuce and tomato.


----------



## chefedb

U G H ..pressed and formed RB I remember when it used to be real.


----------



## northwood152

A friend of mine loves Arby's Red Ranch Sauce, and I've tried numerous times to find a recipe online with no success. There is though an online pdf file that contains Arby's nutritional information and actual ingredients for Arby's offerings. The ingredients for Red Ranch Sauce are:

High Fructose Corn Syrup, Soybean Oil, Corn-Cider Vinegar, Tomato Paste, Distilled Vinegar, Water, Salt, Paprika, Spice, Beet Juice (for color), Onion (dehydrated), Natural Flavor, Xanthan Gum, Propylene Glycol Alginate, Garlic (dehydrated).

I believe the rule is that ingredient labels must list ingredients by highest amount first to lowest amount of an ingredient last. So Red Ranch Sauce is mostly corn syrup!! I suppose with some playing around in the kitchen one could come close to recreating the sauce.

The URL for the pdf file is:

http://cds.arbys.com/pdfs/nutrition/ingredient-allergens.pdf


----------



## jaycobb1045

I've eaten at Arby's lots over the years and never heard of Red Ranch Sauce - is it the same things as "Arby's Sauce?"  If so, I would suggest starting with something like catalina dressing and adjusting from there.  In DC there is something called "mumbo sauce."  It is found mostly (if not exclusively) at greasy Chinese carry-outs and served with fries, wings, on fried rice, etc.  At any rate, mumbo sauce has a similar flavor profile though it tends to be sweeter than Arby's sauce.  The good part is that there are lots and lots of recipes for mumbo sauce to be found on the web, so you could start with one of those recipes and adjust to increase the acidity and bite, and reduce the sweetness.


----------



## antilope

deleted.


----------



## tastymac

This was years ago but I discovered that another fast food restaurant's salad dressing tasted EXACTLY like Arby's Red Ranch. It was Burger King's French dressing. I chose it on a whim for my salad and noticed it tasted just like that sauce Arby uses on their Beef 'n' Cheddars. I haven't eaten at BK for years so I don't know if they still carry French dressing or the same French dressing but it made me ask for packets of their dressing everytime I used to eat there.

So I would guess French dressing is what we're after. But there seem to be many variations of French dressing. There's like an orange color kind Wishbone and Kraft sell and then I think there's a French vinaigrette that's more oil and herbs. I think what we're looking for is the basic red or amber red color. Oh and that Kraft Catalina dressing tastes NOTHING like Red Ranch. I bought it on the off chance that it would but it is disgusting. It's like some weird sweet & sour ketchup. Ecch.


----------



## antilope

deleted.


----------



## ian clue

Just an FYI about Red Ranch Sauce.

Arby's website does indeed list it as an ingredient on the Beef and Cheddar on its website, but there are several regions in the US where it does not come on that sandwich by default.  It's similar to how McDonald's cheeseburgers lack Ketchup in the NY area or how you might have difficulty ordering biscuits and gravy at a McDonalds in Oregon.


----------



## seabeecook

northwood152 said:


> ... I believe the rule is that ingredient labels must list ingredients by highest amount first to lowest amount of an ingredient last. So Red Ranch Sauce is mostly corn syrup!! I suppose with some playing around in the kitchen one could come close to recreating the sauce ...


Ingredients are listed in order _by weight_. It means that there is more high fructose corn syrup than soybean oil. It doesn't necessarily mean that HFCS makes up half or more of the product (although that could be true ... I don't eat at Arby's). Ingredient lists only tell you how much there is of each ingredient in relationship to the others.


----------



## rob klossner

I didn't realize there was so much confusion about this sauce. It's not Arby's sauce as I've seen some people claim.
Arby's red ranch sauce is simply sweet French dressing. Honey French dressing I've seen it called. I know this because back when Arby's used to have side salads I got one with their honey French dressing in a packet. As soon as I tasted it I knew that was what they put on the Beef 'n Cheddar sandwich.


----------



## jaycobb1045

@Rob Klossner I wasn't confused before, but now I am! I've eaten at plenty of Arby's but never seen or heard of Red Ranch sauce. On the other hand, I would describe Arby's sauce as being at least in the same family as French dressing, whereas you seem to draw a sharp distinction between Arby's sauce and Red Ranch sauce. As a person who has experience with both, can you help clear things up by describing the differences? Thanks!!


----------



## rob klossner

JayCobb1045 said:


> @Rob Klossner I wasn't confused before, but now I am! I've eaten at plenty of Arby's but never seen or heard of Red Ranch sauce. On the other hand, I would describe Arby's sauce as being at least in the same family as French dressing, whereas you seem to draw a sharp distinction between Arby's sauce and Red Ranch sauce. As a person who has experience with both, can you help clear things up by describing the differences? Thanks!!


Haha no problem. As far as I know the "red ranch" as they call it only comes on the beef 'n cheddar sandwich. I'm not sure if it's on any regular roast beef sandwich. So if you haven't eaten the beef 'n cheddar you probably would never have had it. It is a sweet red sauce, like I said it was called honey French dressing when I got it with a salad. Arby's sauce is not sweet at all (at least to me) but is tangy; pretty much just a mild barbecue sauce. Next time you're at Arby's ask for a cup of red ranch - it doesn't come in packets - and compare it to the Arby's sauce. Do the Arby's you've been to have the "spicy 3-pepper" sauce? I love dipping fries in that. Let me know if I can help further.


----------



## big ball

Ingredients:
"Red Ranch Sauce"

1/4 cup vinegar
1/2 cup oil
3/4 cup powdered sugar
3 tablespoons catsup
salt and pepper
Directions:
Put all together in blender and pulse until smooth.
Refrigerate.
You're Welcome


----------



## faeriena

For being a retired chef, you are not very knowledgeable in what actually goes in Arby's roast beef. At the location in our area actually buy their beef locally from the butcher and pay on average 170 dollars for their beef. You may want to do research before slamming a restaurant, even if it is a fast food chain or not. I highly dislike it when people fail to do research on products before opening their mouth or writing garbage.


----------



## jim berman

Easy there, @Faeriena! No need for personal attacks. You are new here; perhaps a little time seeing how we productively (and constructively) offer insight. You response is not so clearly articulated, either. Take it easy.


----------



## minas6907

Im not trying to deny what your saying, but where are you that an Arbys restaurant purchases meat from a local butcher? And when you say "they pay an average of $170 for thier beef," is this weekly, daily, just one type of meat? Who gave you that info, it seems vague. Again, im not trying to agitate anyone, just seems odd to hear of a such a large chain buying meat from a local butcher.


----------



## iridium12

Minas6907 said:


> Im not trying to deny what your saying, but where are you that an Arbys restaurant purchases meat from a local butcher? And when you say "they pay an average of $170 for thier beef," is this weekly, daily, just one type of meat? Who gave you that info, it seems vague. Again, im not trying to agitate anyone, just seems odd to hear of a such a large chain buying meat from a local butcher.


I would be very interested in that as well - seems it would really screw up their food cost

But then again, 170 for what quantity?


----------



## rachelle lacey

Red Ranch Sauce: High Fructose Corn Syrup, Soybean
Oil, Corn-Cider Vinegar, Tomato Paste, Distilled Vinegar,
Water, Salt, Paprika, Spice, Beet Juice (for color), Onion
(dehydrated), Natural Flavor, Xanthan Gum, Propylene Glycol
Alginate, Garlic (dehydrated).


----------



## djaok

The closest thing i have found to Arby's red ranch is russian dressing which only a few of the grocery chains sell around here and I have not seen any brand of russian but but Wishbone.


----------



## nightfly

red ranch sauce IS NOT the same as catalina or french salad dressing. I've tried several of each. Just because they're a similar color doesn't make them taste the same. That's like saying tomatoes and red peppers taste the same.


----------



## von milash

Faeriena said:


> For being a retired chef, you are not very knowledgeable in what actually goes in Arby's roast beef. At the location in our area actually buy their beef locally from the butcher and pay on average 170 dollars for their beef. You may want to do research before slamming a restaurant, even if it is a fast food chain or not. I highly dislike it when people fail to do research on products before opening their mouth or writing garbage.


You have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. None.


----------



## angelika9766

* Mee Too! I Love That Sauce!* I have been looking everywhere. Please let me know if you find it.

Thank You,

Warmest Regards,

Angela


----------



## midlife

Deleted


----------



## Guest

based on that ingredient list it looks like ranch dressing mixed with ketchup or basic bbq sauce with some added color

ketchup's ingredients are: tomato concentrate from red ripe tomatoes, distilled vinegar, high fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, salt, spice, onion powder, and natural flavoring

fast food BBQ sauce is more like ketchup than some of the smoky bbqs on the market

i wouldnt overthink it, like all fast food special sauce is just 1000 island dressing, the red ranch is not going to be exotic its more likely just a corperate answer to what else can we do with the ingredients we already are buying


----------



## Raze

jaycobb1045 said:


> @Rob Klossner I wasn't confused before, but now I am! I've eaten at plenty of Arby's but never seen or heard of Red Ranch sauce. On the other hand, I would describe Arby's sauce as being at least in the same family as French dressing, whereas you seem to draw a sharp distinction between Arby's sauce and Red Ranch sauce. As a person who has experience with both, can you help clear things up by describing the differences? Thanks!!


I worked at Arby's for years. Arby's sauce is a slightly tangy barbecue sauce. It is nothing special. Red Ranch is NOT the same. It only goes on one sandwich, the Beef'n Cheddar (it used to go on the Super Roast Beef, but that sandwich was removed from the menu). Red Ranch is a lot sweeter and has a French dressing vibe to it. Here is official information from Arby's:

https://arbys.com/our-menu/roast-beef/beef-n-cheddar

So no, Arby's sauce and Red Rance are not the same. It's funny though, when people didn't want it, they'd as for a Beef'n Cheddar without Arby's sauce. I was always tempted to tell my back line guys to leave the Red Ranch on it, since it isn't Arby's sauce.

For a fast food restaurant, they do have a couple of good tasting sauces, but my favorite is the Spicey Three Pepper sauce. Anyway, hopefully someone will find a quality recipe for Red Ranch sauce. You don't see it very often and it has a pretty unique taste.


----------



## Mattifikation

WalMart carries a dressing called "The Original Western sweet & smooth dressing." The seal around the top says "By Wishbone" but the main label omits any mention of Wishbone entirely.

It's the closest thing I've ever found. I know you probably wanted an actual recipe, but it looks like people have been guessing at it for years with no luck.


----------



## tastymac

So I was looking at another forum and a user claimed that Marzetti's Honey French dressing tasted 99% like Red Ranch sauce. Someone else here posted the ingredients of Red Ranch sauce. I wanted to confirm it so I looked it up and found that Arby's has a pdf file of all the ingredients in their food https://cds.arbys.com/pdfs/nutrition/USMenuItems_Ingrdnts.pdf . If you search for Red Ranch sauce it confirms what the other user posted. Red Ranch contains: High Fructose Corn Syrup, Soybean Oil, Corn-Cider Vinegar, Tomato Paste, Distilled Vinegar, Water, Salt, Paprika, Spice, Beet Juice (for color), Onion (dehydrated), Natural Flavor, Xanthan Gum, Propylene Glycol Alginate, Garlic (dehydrated) .

Now if you search for Marzetti's Honey French dressing like I found here https://www.walmart.com/ip/Marzetti-Honey-French-Dressing-15-fl-oz/10321167 , and scroll down and look at the ingredients and compare, with the exception of the added honey (that comes after Spices), they have the same exact ingredients in the same exact order. That cannot be a coincidence. They must be practically the same.

So I'm going to be shopping for some Marzetti's Honey French the next time I go for groceries. I'll post back the results when I can. If someone else wants to test this please also post your opinion.


----------



## Kari773855

Red ranch is the same thing as French. Marzetti honey French is the only French that tastes identical to Arby’s.


----------



## Ginny20175

anrol said:


> Does anyone out there have a recipe for Red Ranch Sauce. I'm looking for something like the red ranch sauce they use at Arby's. (Not their BBQ sauce.) Would really appreciate it!


Try kens country French it's a match!,,,,


----------

